# Avviare kde come window manager [Risolto]

## alphaone

Ciao a tutti..

come posso far partire kde??

Se lo lancio al login non parte...l'unica soluzione che ho trovato è stata quella di Far Partire X e poi lanciare 'kdestart' ma non è proprio l'ideale, non credete?

GrazieLast edited by alphaone on Sat Aug 30, 2003 11:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai diversi metodi. Uno e' lanciare manualmente il comando

```
# kdm
```

Questo ti apre un login grafico.

Un'altro metodo e' creare il file (solo la prima volta)

```
$ touch .xinitrc | echo startkde > .xinitrc
```

e poi lanciare da utente

```
$ startx
```

L'ultimo metodo e' di editare il file /etc/rc.conf

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

----------

## shev

Siamo a livello di faq e domande già passate sul forum...

Cmq non ho capito come vuoi far partire kde: da console testuale o direttamente all'avvio? Nel primo caso basta che scrivi "startkde" in .xinitrc (nella tua home), nel secondo segui la Desktop Configuration Guide che trovi su gentoo.org. Poi, se dopo aver seguito questi consigli, aver cercato su forum e google non avrai risolto, allora chiedi  :Wink: 

EDIT: grrr... t'è andata bene che fedeliallalinea ha risposto mentre scrivevo io, dandoti già la soluzione servita e riverita...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

Fedeliallalinea preciso come sempre  :Cool: 

----------

## d3vah

Precisazione:

L'ultimo metodo e' di editare il file /etc/rc.conf

Codice:

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

inoltre dovresti fare

rc-update add xdm default

Cmq questo sarebbe il metodo ufficiale per far partire kde   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

No, questo e' il metodo ufficiale per far partire kdm, non kde.

----------

## alphaone

Scusate per la domanda stupida   :Confused: 

Vi ringrazio per la vostra disponibilt'!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alphaone wrote:*   

> Scusate per la domanda stupida  
> 
> Vi ringrazio per la vostra disponibilt'! 

 

Non e' stupida e' solo che Shev ha ragione prima bisognerebbe fare

una ricerca sul forum e dare un occhiata alle faq. Poi una ricerca con

google (che inizio ad odiarlo) se con tutto questo non risolvi si posta.

E' cosi che si impara   :Wink: 

----------

